
Microsoft Lays Off Employees from Azure Team - catsarebetter
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-is-doing-its-usual-fiscal-year-end-layoffs-but-fewer-than-usual/
======
helen___keller
Title: "Microsoft is doing its usual fiscal year-end layoffs, but fewer than
usual"

------
beckler
Wow, I had no idea that Microsoft bought npm. What's the endgame there?

~~~
nitinreddy88
LinkedIn and GitHub are completely operated as seperate entities within
Microsoft. Npm is acquired bt GitHub, so Npm is part of Microsoft.

